
Ask HN: ISO Women in Tech - kreeWall
Hello fellow women in tech! I&#x27;ve been struggling lately with the lack of representation in our field - are you a woman in tech? Can you share your experiences, wisdom, struggles and solutions to being &quot;rare&quot; in this field? Why do you think there are very few women in tech and what can we do to encourage more young women to enter STEM fields?
======
Regardsyjc
If you're looking for more women in tech communities, there's a number of
Facebook groups like Female founders community, Tech Ladies, Women in AR/VR,
and more. Leap is an amazing community too.

There's also meetups in nyc at least like Women Who Code or Pyladies.

The Grace Hopper conference is dedicated to women in tech.

~~~
LTladyengineer
This is where I find most women though they vary in experience and expertise.
What type of ladies are you looking for OP?

------
tlb
There is an active community at
[https://leap.ycombinator.com/](https://leap.ycombinator.com/)

~~~
kreeWall
Thanks for sharing - I didn't know this was a thing!

------
sarah123ed
Strong, adept hackers in movies -- SciFi, dramas, and otherwise -- who just
happen to be female.

